# New from North Georgia



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey there everyone. I am brand new to beekeeping this year. I was gifted a FlowHive, from a family friend who jumped on their original indigogo campaign. Any way, I am in the process of reading and learning as much as possible prior to my 5 frame Nuc arriving at the end of March. 

So far I have assembled the hive boxes, and am still waiting on the actual FlowFrames to ship, hopefully they will be here before March/April. If not, i'll be filling the super with regular frames and use the Flow Frames next year. I have also located my local bee club, and attended the January monthly meeting (and will be joining next month), I have an intro book on the way that was suggested by the bee club (First Lessons in Beekeeping by Keith S. Delaplane) and also have scheduled to attend "Bee School" in February (which is an 8 hour course).

But in the past week I've done plenty of reading here, and wanted to register and say hello! 

Here is a pic of my hive boxes assembled:


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! Good luck with the new FlowHive! 
My son was actually looking to attend college at UNG in Dahlonega at one point. Are you far from there?


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

Dahlonega is north east of me (about 100 miles away). I am in Polk Co. GA which is on the West side of the state bordering Alabama, about 60 miles NW of Atlanta.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Nice photo of your hive. Sounds like you've got a plan for getting started. I know you'll enjoy the new hobby (most of us say addiction!).


----------



## HoneybeesinJapan (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello knucklehead. Welcome to Beesource. I'm originally from NGa. Gainesville to be exact. The Fat Bee Man lives in Loginville. He would bee a great source for training. Good luck with your beekeeping! Never give up!


----------



## Ekosshadow (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the bee world. Hope you share your experience with the flow hive components when you start using them. I've got hives near Dahlonega as well as Savannah, because those are so close together, haha. Anyways, Georgia is a great state to keep bees in, lots of support here. Be sure to check out the Georgia Beekeepers Association. They are very active in representing the needs of Beekeepers.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the Welcomes. The club I plan on joining at the next meeting in Feb is also a Member of the GBA. 

I just dont want to be one of those who jump in with no education and do more harm than good.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

